# THROWING UP!!!



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

So I woke up this morning and Jaime comes to me and says "Chino just threw up". I went over to his crate and he came running at me, like nothing had happened. He ate and drank a bit and came to cuddle up. Because of this I didnt think anything of it. 

Jaime and I work for her parents retail chain and we manage two different locations. Chino went to work with her today. All was well until I just got a call saying "Chino threw up again" 

The first time it was looser, the second time it looked like partially digested food. I can't think of anything that might have triggered this. He was been eating and playing normally... His stool is NOT loose.. BUT I AM WORRIED SICK!!

Anyone?


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I would just keep an eye on him for now, if throwing up is the only thing that has happened so far just make sure he is drinking and eating and his stool looks normal. I would recommend that if he is throwing up constantly all day, I would take him in maybe he got into something.

I hope he is ok, it sucks when your baby is sick.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

does Chino have allergies?? Did he come in contact with a pesticide or lawn care product yesterday? Do they spray for mosquitos in your area??? 

I have several dogs who are very sensitive and will vomit at the drop of a hat if they are exposed to certain things. When they spray for the mosquitos, I have to keep them inside for several hours afterwards. If it rains a bit and our yard gets soaked, we have to be very careful because our idiot neighbor doesn't treat his pool; he just dumps it so then his nasty pool algae gets into our yard.....some pups vomit when they are breaking canines and back molars, too....a million reasons it can happen but look for any unusual things that have occurred in the last 24-36 hours....

Anyway! Tums is the secret weapon in my house for this. Just the generic calcium carbonate, give them 1 or 2 and some water, restrict food for a little while.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

make sure you keep him hydrated, throwing up tends to make them dehydrated. maybe buy some pedialyte and a sirynge(Sp) just to make sure hes getting liquid. did he eat grass when you took him potty or did he get into anything?

if it get worse and hes throwing up on a regular basis and cant keep anything down i would take him in. 
nismo has done this before and he was just fine i didnt need to go to the vet.
just watch him


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> make sure you keep him hydrated, throwing up tends to make them dehydrated. maybe buy some pedialyte and a sirynge(Sp) just to make sure hes getting liquid. did he eat grass when you took him potty or did he get into anything?
> 
> if it get worse and hes throwing up on a regular basis and cant keep anything down i would take him in.
> nismo has done this before and he was just fine i didnt need to go to the vet.
> just watch him


hmm ive actually seen him eat grass it didnt do anything... the ONLY thing i can think of is last night he had his 7th week of obedience training and he was REALLY puckered out already because we had played with him... We were running through the Puppy Canine Good Citizens process, we used plenty of treats. I'm starting to think he just had too many goodies. It just shocked me that it's been twice within 4 hours. He has thrown up when he was around 9 weeks because of overeating, but that was just once.

He's been drinking water normally. Im just concerned. It's especially hard because Jaime and Chino are 40 minutes away.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> does Chino have allergies?? Did he come in contact with a pesticide or lawn care product yesterday? Do they spray for mosquitos in your area???
> 
> Anyway! Tums is the secret weapon in my house for this. Just the generic calcium carbonate, give them 1 or 2 and some water, restrict food for a little while.


He did play with his puppy friends at my buddies house the other night... But they are both healthy and UTD on all their vaccs.

We don't use lawn treatments I just keep the grass mowed down.. And I live in a house, you gotta spray for you own bugs lol.

Tums? really? you don't think that would hurt a 13 week old puppy?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> He did play with his puppy friends at my buddies house the other night... But they are both healthy and UTD on all their vaccs.
> 
> We don't use lawn treatments I just keep the grass mowed down.. And I live in a house, you gotta spray for you own bugs lol.
> 
> Tums? really? you don't think that would hurt a 13 week old puppy?


Tums, are fine, but you can also give him a little plain yogurt. My EB throws up all the time when he gets over excited, he's like Stan on South Park lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Tums, are fine, but you can also give him a little plain yogurt. My EB throws up all the time when he gets over excited, he's like Stan on South Park lol.


bahahaha is lady wendy??


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> hmm ive actually seen him eat grass it didnt do anything... the ONLY thing i can think of is last night he had his 7th week of obedience training and he was REALLY puckered out already because we had played with him... We were running through the Puppy Canine Good Citizens process, we used plenty of treats. I'm starting to think he just had too many goodies. It just shocked me that it's been twice within 4 hours. He has thrown up when he was around 9 weeks because of overeating, but that was just once.
> 
> He's been drinking water normally. Im just concerned. It's especially hard because Jaime and Chino are 40 minutes away.


I'm gonna share a little secret with you....the dogs are ALWAYS better at dealing than we are!! LOL

He will be fine, I am sure! just keep an eye on him and if it continues, take him in but it is most likely nothing big!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You should keep a close eye on when he pukes and what he has eaten. You said he had lots of treats the night before. If he seems fine later today but say down the road he gets treat over load again and pukes you might want to have him tested for panceratic disease. My Chalice had this trouble. She would puke if she had a richer diet. Like too many treats, food scraps, or a change in food. I had her on holistic diet for 1yr and she was better. It was scary tho not knowing what was wrong.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i use to have the same problem. maybe try feeding him less and restrict him from play time after hes done eating. thats all i can really think of. your dog seems healthy and hyper like a regular puppy would be. its probably just from the excesive hyperness


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

o crap this thread is freeking old how did this pop back up haha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> You should keep a close eye on when he pukes and what he has eaten. You said he had lots of treats the night before. If he seems fine later today but say down the road he gets treat over load again and pukes you might want to have him tested for panceratic disease. My Chalice had this trouble. She would puke if she had a richer diet. Like too many treats, food scraps, or a change in food. I had her on holistic diet for 1yr and she was better. It was scary tho not knowing what was wrong.


Oh my... Well i am definitely going to take that into consideration if it's something that happens again. He normally recieves a combination of treats and praise, but I wanted to impress the trainer so I used treats the whole time.

chino has never been fed table scraps, and the closest thing to it would be little crumbles of cheese that I tried once as a training reward. He wasn't crazy about them, and it didnt make him sick. Right now he eats Blue Buffalo Puppy formula and the switch from Royal Canin to this was gradual. He has been eating Blue Buffalo for four weeks now and this is the first time he threw up.

If it happens again I might be calling on you for more advice. Thank you!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Anytime. I have had more than my fair share of ailments with my dogs. Has something to do with taking in rescues....haha. I would trade any of them for anything but I tell you the vets have gotten rich off of me.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thaim said:


> i use to have the same problem. maybe try feeding him less and restrict him from play time after hes done eating. thats all i can really think of. your dog seems healthy and hyper like a regular puppy would be. its probably just from the excesive hyperness


yeah yesterday he played played played im really positive that its what did it. He's over his over eating stage. He looks at me when he's done, and I remove the food lol. If I don't remove it, he lets out a big sigh and keeps eating. I think the overeating experience a little over a month ago taught him what gorging himself does lol.

He's on a very tight schedule. 8 am breakfast 12 noon lunch 4 pm supper 8 pm dinner.

People laugh at me because he eats 4 times a day but he eats a little more than a cup and a half broken into four portions. its a lot easier on his tummy this way


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

haha talk about makin daddy proud huh.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

sometimes they get stomach bugs every once and a while lexi will have an upset stomach as long as it doesent last more than a day or two i wouldnt worry the vet recommended giving her some boiled plain chicken with a little rice when the same thing u described happened to me usually tho if lexis thrownig up its because she ate a peice of a sock or dish rag


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> You should keep a close eye on when he pukes and what he has eaten. You said he had lots of treats the night before. If he seems fine later today but say down the road he gets treat over load again and pukes you might want to have him tested for panceratic disease. My Chalice had this trouble. She would puke if she had a richer diet. Like too many treats, food scraps, or a change in food. I had her on holistic diet for 1yr and she was better. It was scary tho not knowing what was wrong.


I'm gonna tap your experience for a minute, if you don't mind!!

With the pancreatic issues, did your vet place Chalice (cool name BTW) on a digestive enzyme compound? My FIL's sheppard has pancreatic disease and the vet has Sascha on enzymes and a 75% soft food/25% dry mix....it's pedigree soft and (I think) science diet for sheppard's blend??? Anyway, the pedigree soft food is HORRIBLE when you read the ingredients (he won't let me near the food to read the ingredients anymore) and I have been trying for about 5 years to get him to take Sascha to a nutrionist! LOL You know how stubborn FIL's can be!! I will say she is 13 and runs around like a puppy 90% of the time and she has been on this eating regimine since she was about 8 months old....other than the pancreatic issue, she is healthy as anything but a little underweight, like 7 lbs or so.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> sometimes they get stomach bugs every once and a while lexi will have an upset stomach as long as it doesent last more than a day or two i wouldnt worry the vet recommended giving her some boiled plain chicken with a little rice when the same thing u described happened to me usually tho if lexis thrownig up its because she ate a peice of a sock or dish rag


holy crap i thought of one more thing.... Chino got a new toy after his class last night. He picked a Kong Squirrel and I was hesistant because of the tail. If he swallowed a bit of that, would it be enough to make him sick? and if so, how is it affecting his digestive tract????


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thaim said:


> haha talk about makin daddy proud huh.


yeah lol. I only let him do that one time. I just wanted to see what he'd do. But I mean come on.. we're talking apbts and amstaffs.. no other dog is going to be this loyal.

He's learning to go get it and he knows what "laundry" is.. we might see if he does sock pick up to the hamper lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*UPDATE!*

Chino has been himself all day since he vomitted around 10 this morning. He has been taking his afternoon nap and Jaime said his stool wasn't anything short of normal. He's drinking plenty of water and eating just enough to keep him fed. I think he's gonna be fine, but you guys have made my day so much easier. I am sure when things go wrong, we all feel like very protective parents. Im glad that everyone who posted took an interest and thanks for all the suggestions and advice!!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> holy crap i thought of one more thing.... Chino got a new toy after his class last night. He picked a Kong Squirrel and I was hesistant because of the tail. If he swallowed a bit of that, would it be enough to make him sick? and if so, how is it affecting his digestive tract????


i doubt it was a little peice of toy, i was talking about half of a 12x12 dishrag or a hole sock shes only done this once or twice and thank god shes always thrown it back up in a few hours but it is quite disgusting when she throwes up a half digested stomach acid soaked towel, its one of the grossest things ever but id clean up a million of them as long as it doesnt get stuck in her digestive system we dont leave cloths around her anymore


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My vet is very much into holistic remedies. I put Chalice on a raw diet. She got cooked brown rice, raw chicken wings, squash, organic yogurt, pureed carrots( she didn't like them just in her food). I would also give her chicken livers and other veggies too. Like green beans, cabbage ( this is a good veggie to use) cauliflower,snap peas oh and beets.

Then she got 1/2teaspoon of vitamin c and nux vomica, belladonna, yarrow and vitamin e

She got to the point where she didn't show any signs of the disease. She was in beautiful shape. Then she turned extremly DA and was showing signs of HA. She is no longer with me. I miss her everyday. I often wonder if I could have done something else different to pervent that out come. 

Good luck with your girl.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

jeeze o pete i missed this thread big time! I'm glad Chino is doing better!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

hahaha hey ur dogs name is chino. cool. my dogs name WAS paccino for about 1 week or 2 and then we suddenly changed it to deagle haha. finding a name was TOUGH!! my boy used to throw up alot though. i took him to the v et and nothing was wrong. its probably because he chewed something up? my boy used to chew and eat stuff when we werent lookin and he would hack it up the next morning. and it lasted awhile. it probably just made him feel sick or something


----------

